# What a con



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Everything went up when we joined the European Common market and everything is going up again because we`re leaving it !


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Of course everything will go up. Except our wages.
And I bet the cost of me filling my "dirty, disgusting, evil" diesel car will be the first.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Interesting that some stuff that is imported from outside the EU is being hiked up too, its easy to jump on the bandwagon whilst no one is looking.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> Interesting that some stuff that is imported from outside the EU is being hiked up too, its easy to jump on the bandwagon whilst no one is looking.


The value of the pound is down though. You only get 1.2 US dollars to the pound.

Importing anything is now more expensive.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I would sooner pay more that be in the so called Common Market i payed £9 for a visa it's just cost me £12 near enough


----------

